# Spice novice



## Lisanic (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello.  I was wondering if somebody was able to give me the low-down on some of the following spices. I.E how they are used best, or what additions they provide to a dish. 

Bay leaves, rosemary, thyme, oregano, parsley, etc.. 

Thanks bunches!


----------



## merstar (Sep 11, 2011)

There are countless ways these herbs can be used, but here are a few ways: 

Bay leaves - Soup and stews
Rosemary - Chicken, lamb, roasted potatoes  
Thyme - Chicken, salmon, shellfish 
Oregano - Pasta, salad dressings
Parsley - Practically everything


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 11, 2011)

Lisanic said:


> Hello.  I was wondering if somebody was able to give me the low-down on some of the following spices. I.E how they are used best, or what additions they provide to a dish.
> 
> Bay leaves, rosemary, thyme, oregano, parsley, etc..
> 
> Thanks bunches!



Bay leaves - Soups, stews, chili, tomato based sauces. A lot of people add the leaves whole and remove them before serving. I've also seen it included in some curries.
Rosemary - Beef roasts, tomato sauces, poultry, soups, stews. It goes well with oregano, parsley, basil, thyme, black pepper. Experiment a little by smelling it with other spices to see what seems appealing. It has sort of a dusty/dry sweet flavor (as contrasted to basil which has a sort of sweet tingly, more chlorophyll like flavor).
Thyme - Pork, stuffing, poultry, mushrooms, soups, stews, casseroles. It goes well with oregano, rosemary, sage, black pepper. Another one to experiment with. It has a dry/dusty pungent flavor. No tartness or sweetness really. Its very neutral in that sense.
Oregano - Beef, tomato sauces, cream sauces, salad dressing, cheese (especially mild creamy cheeses or italian hard cheeses), seasoned butter for bread or pasta, pasta salads, vegetable salads (especially ones with vinegar). Pungent, sweet, chlorophyll flavor. 
Parsley - Just about any savory dish. Haven't tried it in deserts but it is good in some fruit salads. Very strong chlorophyll with a hint of sweetness and lots of water flavor. Adds depth without making things taste heavier and can lighten the flavor of stronger spices (i.e. oregano). Complementary with most other spices/herbs.

That's my experience. I'm sure there are lots of things I haven't tried these in that are really good.


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 11, 2011)

What considerations should be given as to if and when to substitute a 'fresh' spice versus the same in ground & bottled variety?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 11, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> What considerations should be given as to if and when to substitute a 'fresh' spice versus the same in ground & bottled variety?



Usually when people talk about fresh spices they actually mean fresh herbs. Herbs are the leafy aromatics such as basil, parsley and thyme. Spices are seeds and are usually, but not always, dried. Examples would be coriander, cloves, nutmeg. You can find some spices fresh. I don't really have any experience with that though.

I don't know if things like ginger, cinnamon, and chili powder are actually spices since they aren't really the seeds of the plant. 

If it's something you're going to be cooking for an extended time you're going to want the dried variety. Fresh herbs are great when raw or cooked for only a short time. They are highly aromatic and loose their flavor quickly if cooked too long (it all floats away in the steam). If you want to use fresh herbs and/or spices but want the flavor blended better then cover the dish and remove from the heat after you've added the herbs. Let it sit for about 15 minutes. This gives the flavors a chance to blend without loosing the flavor. Or make ahead of time and let it sit in the fridge overnight.

Usually if I use fresh herbs only it's for something quickly cooked like sauteed vegetables. Or I'll toss them into rice or pasta after it's cooked. 

For soups, stews, sauces or anything cooked for an extended time I'll often use both dried and fresh. I add the dried toward the beginning so the flavor blends all the way through everything and then add the fresh toward the end. Fresh herbs, spices, etc. usually have flavor components that are missing from the dried versions, but the dried versions are often more concentrated in their flavor. I find using both together adds nice depth.

You can also use fresh sprigs of spices to stuff into birds that are being baked or in the middle of rolled meat. Anything that's going to trap the steam from the spices so it enters the food instead of the air. You can add dried spices too but I usually wet them a little with water first. It seems to move the flavor better.


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 11, 2011)

So generally, a spice is made from plant seeds whereas an herb can be any other part of a plant (roots, stems, leaves, etc...).  That is a helpful distinction.

ps...All you gotta do is put your mind to it.  Knuckle down.  Buckle down.  Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2011)

just a couple of thoughts: 
parsley is often added to a dish if there's garlic to help counteract stinky garlic breath.

bay leaves are great in a lot of dishes as a background flaviur, especially in soups and marinades.

rosemary is a very strong herb and should only be added to anything in moderation, or less. 

thyme is a fairly gentle herb that gives you room for error. great in compound butters. same goes for dill weed.

basil's taste only lasts a short time, so add it shortly before serving.

fennel seed adds a nice licorice-ish flavour, but unless you love it, use in moderation. it's taste lasts a long time.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> So generally, a spice is made from plant seeds whereas an herb can be any other part of a plant (roots, stems, leaves, etc...).  That is a helpful distinction.
> 
> ps...All you gotta do is put your mind to it.  Knuckle down.  Buckle down.  Do it. Do it. Do it.




Not exactly:

Herbs are the leaves and stems of plants.  It doesn't matter if they are fresh or dried.  

All other plant parts are spices.

For example, cinnamon, which is the bark of a tree, is categorized as a spice.  Nutmeg, which is a nut, is a spice.


----------



## Lisanic (Sep 11, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Bay leaves - Soups, stews, chili, tomato based sauces. A lot of people add the leaves whole and remove them before serving. I've also seen it included in some curries.
> Rosemary - Beef roasts, tomato sauces, poultry, soups, stews. It goes well with oregano, parsley, basil, thyme, black pepper. Experiment a little by smelling it with other spices to see what seems appealing. It has sort of a dusty/dry sweet flavor (as contrasted to basil which has a sort of sweet tingly, more chlorophyll like flavor).
> Thyme - Pork, stuffing, poultry, mushrooms, soups, stews, casseroles. It goes well with oregano, rosemary, sage, black pepper. Another one to experiment with. It has a dry/dusty pungent flavor. No tartness or sweetness really. Its very neutral in that sense.
> Oregano - Beef, tomato sauces, cream sauces, salad dressing, cheese (especially mild creamy cheeses or italian hard cheeses), seasoned butter for bread or pasta, pasta salads, vegetable salads (especially ones with vinegar). Pungent, sweet, chlorophyll flavor.
> ...


 
^^This is really helpful, thank you


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2011)

To emphasize what Bucky said, when I was a little girl, many moons ago, in the U.S., a branch of parsley on your plate in a restaurant was "just" a garnish and don't remember anyone actually eating.  Then we lived in Europe (and since I've known and dined with many Europeans), and that little bit of parsley is always picked up and eaten at the end of the meal as a breath freshener.  

In the Indian restaurants (in the U.S. and in Hong Kong, again, many moons ago) a plate heaped with a licorice flavored seed was presented after the meal or at the cash register for much the same purpose -- freshen the breath after a spicy meal, and in this case I believe our host said it also aided in digestion.  I think it was anise seed, but wouldn't swear to it, there are so many licorice flavored herbs and spices.  You'd take a pinch and munch it, much as you would a mint after dinner at a U.S. restaurant.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Not exactly:
> 
> Herbs are the leaves and stems of plants.  It doesn't matter if they are fresh or dried.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!

Now I have a simple, clear and idiot-proof (it's me; I mean the idiot, not the proof) explanation on this herbs/spice issue.


----------



## Cook_19981 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lisanic said:
			
		

> Hello.  I was wondering if somebody was able to give me the low-down on some of the following spices. I.E how they are used best, or what additions they provide to a dish.
> 
> Bay leaves, rosemary, thyme, oregano, parsley, etc..
> 
> Thanks bunches!



All of them are great in a nice hearty chicken stock...


----------



## Zereh (Nov 16, 2012)

Check out the chart I found and posted in this thread.

=)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers Z


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2012)

Gee, everyone said it here already!  As a general rule, you need to know that fresh herbs are usually more concentrated than dried.  But, that said, to my taste, basil, parsley, cilantro (that is the leaves), and bay are exceptions.  The dry version of basil, parsley and cilantro to my taste are, well tasteless.  Bay, and I've had several bay trees in my life, are very much stronger when fresh than dried.


----------



## pinkgirll (Mar 11, 2014)

Substitute parsley


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 12, 2014)

During the summer, when our herb garden is in full swing we use the herbs you listed together in a medley I chop most every meal that could use some garnish.

I just go outside and with scissors cut some off each plant. Bring inside and rinse well. Allow to dry a bit on paper towels.
Then coarsely chop all them together.  This final product can be used as "kick up" garnish and for other dishes.
But we use it mainly for garnish and in marinara sauce and other similar dishes .


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2014)

RB, try putting some of the herb mixture in rice as it cooks. It would also be good added to any sautéed veggies as they cook. A couple of combinations I like are shallots and green beans, and zucchini, red bell pepper and onion.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm English and whilst nothing is written in stone we use rosemary with lamb, oregano in Italian recipes, thyme and parsley is often used in stuffing for chicken, parsley is used in a white (ie béchamel) sauce for plainly cooked fish or in a fish pie. Bay leaves are mostly a savoury herb these days but there are old recipes for things like bay custard (a form of pudding). It's used in savoury dishes like stews and casseroles and in pates and terrines. 

 Not suggesting you try this but my father who was a hairdresser and barber used to use  concoction of bay leaves and rum as a scalp massage for gentlemen (and ladies) who were worried about their hair thinning. Don't know if it worked but it smelled nice.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> ...Not suggesting you try this but my father who was a hairdresser and barber used to use  concoction of bay leaves and rum as a scalp massage for gentlemen (and ladies) who were worried about their hair thinning. Don't know if it worked but it smelled nice.




When I was a kid, I used to get my hair cut in "old fashioned" barber shops.  There was always a bottle on the counter labeled "Bay Rum".  It did smell good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 13, 2014)

Used to buy a bottle of Royall Bay Rhum after-shave lotion for Himself every Christmas when he worked. I would call it "Eau de Pot Roast". He smelled delicious.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> RB, try putting some of the herb mixture in rice as it cooks. It would also be good added to any sautéed veggies as they cook. A couple of combinations I like are shallots and green beans, and zucchini, red bell pepper and onion.



Agree. Sounds like a plan.
When I chop herbs, I reserve them to a counter top small bowl and grab what i need as i cook.
Its great to have some when you serve soup for example.  It makes the dish look so much more inviting and gives the dish another dimension.

A little around the edges of a plate or over the top make for interesting and pretty dishes.
I think presentation is almost as important as taste. Of coarse taste and presentation is my goal.


----------

